# What's the Verdict on Smart TVs - Yeah or neh?



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I may need to buy a new TV soon and can't really get my head around the benefits of a smart TV. What does everyone think of these new smart TVs?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Pretty well any TV you buy now is a Smart TV-I bought a 60" Samsung a month ago and it is superb-you do have to spend some time adjusting all the settings to your taste. I don't surf the net on the TV usually-somehow I prefer the laptop.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It will update its software automatically. Other than that and external device will deliver all the function that you need.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I would rather, and do, plug a computer into my TV. I run anything from KODI, YouTube, Netflix, Video and Audio Files, full browsers, satellite radio, Skype, anything....

Down the road, I imagine all TV's will become "smart TV's" but I will still be plugging in a computer to maintain maximizing the most out of my entertainment.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I only have a "dumb" TV and use a chromecast to play youtube/netflix. If I want to do something the chromecast doesn't natively support you can mirror the screen from your laptop to get anything you can see in a chrome web browser to display on the TV.

Most people I know with a "smart" TV end up buying a chromecast or something similar (kodi, apple TV, etc) and use that instead of the TV's features because it's more intuitive/reliable/capable.

I highly recommend getting a used year or two year old TV and getting a chromecast. You'll be in it for <$500 instead of >$1000 and get just as much enjoyment.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Not a feature I'd pay for.
Chromecast is great, and cheap.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

All of the newest high quality panels come on more expensive smart TVs today. If it isn't a smart TV, it's probably got a cheaper, low quality panel, with worse picture. I'm shocked at the picture quality improvements year over year. It's a noticeable difference between a new, 2 year old, 5 year old TV. The 4Ks I didn't think would be that big a difference, but they are superb. I can't imagine what the new OLED displays are going to look like a couple more years.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting that the discussion is about smart tvs on the "frugality" board. 

With the LARGEST SCREEN SIZES 4K smart TV costing thousands over conventional flat screen (smart) TVs.
what does "frugality" really have in common with smart TVs and the 4k Ultra high definition TVs?...it's really an oxymoron in this case.

Are we frugal about the price?, or frugal in the savings? that can be had for "spending the money you don't got. ":biggrin:

The regular LED 50 inch smart tvs are now on sale at Bestbuy for $399.99 (a full $100 off the regular price)
but the 4K high resolution Ultras (49 inch coming down in price as well..



> Complete Your Purchase
> 
> Item you are currently viewing
> On Sale: $549.99
> ...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Interesting that the discussion is about smart tvs on the "frugality" board. ..


 ... it's probably a decade or two since OptsyEagle has "upgraded" his TV. :wink:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... it's probably a decade or two since OptsyEagle has "upgraded" his TV. :wink:


The price above are in USD. If you want to buy it in Canada, add a "few hundred" more to the US prices. 
For instance a 50 inch Samsung 4K Ultra HD (3840 x 2160m pixels) is only a "few dollars more"..$1,399.99 CAD + HST ($182)..

Shouldn't everyone have one of these by now?...how did we ever get along without smart tvs or smart phones?..because we as humans are still dumb I guess..at least until we have a Bluetooth port installed in our brains so we can "pair" with our smart self driving cars, smart phones, smart tvs..
...and did I forget anything else..oh yes..GET SMART! (that was a joke, an old tv series, he was pretty dumb when it came to the spy stuff..but AGENT 99...(carve's foot starts to tremble,,ahrooooo...now SHE was a smart cookie!

OK..ok..enough about comparing "old school human brains" to new technology..we are slowly getting replaced everywhere.
What exactly is this "SMART TV' TECHNOLOGY" all about anyway?


*Notable Characteristics:*


> 50" full array LED TV with 4K Ultra HD (3840 x 2160) native resolution provides stunning picture quality with impressive detail and vibrancy
> 4K UHD upscaling technology enhances your Full HD 1080p content to near-4K UHD picture quality
> Smart TV technology runs on the *open-source Tizen operating system for a more integrated home entertainment experience*, including easy navigation and quick access to content via the Smart Hub feature, seamless content sharing between the Samsung TV and compatible mobile devices, endless entertainment choices from popular apps and emerging developers, and even multi-screen viewing.


I'm excited..(carvers foot trembling again)...to think that I managed to live long enough to hear about this!



> Motion Rate 120 technology reduces motion blur so fast action sports look more realistic and video games appear more smooth and fluid
> Wireless AC connectivity enables full web browsing and access to content providers like YouTube and Netflix
> *Bluetooth connectivity makes it easy to link your TV to devices like compatible smartphones and tablets*
> 4 HDMI inputs for connecting with a range of peripherals like next gen gaming consoles
> 3 USB media ports make it easy to stream content from devices like external hard drives


Stop! Samsung! I'm overwhelmed by all this...I have a hard time with just the on-off button some times...and Bluetooth too?
Will these technological wonders you are giving us ever cease? No?.".I see, for everything else..there is MasterCard!"

What? there is more?



> *Additional Features*
> Switch from mobile viewing from a compatible device to TV viewing in one easy click
> Two 10W speakers provide rich sound to accompany your visual content
> ENERGY STAR 6.1 certified for its efficient energy saving modes and features
> Re-engineered user interface allows for improved ease of use


Ok, I'm waiting for the next 4G or is it 5G versions of "super-smart TVs", where the multi-dimensional screen actually sucks you into the action of the movie or entertainment show. 

Three-D TV?..that's old school now,...throw out that old piece of viewing junk and get the new 5G (curved widescreen with 360 sens-surround audio and live interaction with the cast with "Super Resolution" 5G DVD players and features that will continue to amuse, baffle and confuse...oh yes, keep you paying until the warranty runs out. :biggrin:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok those that go for an add-on, what is the current best?
Chromecast
Roku
Android
AppleTV
Amazon
Other?
and why?


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Costco has a 55 inch 4k TV from Haier at $499 + taxes... that's frugal, I guess?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Buying a TV won't hurt anyone-buy a TV, skip the cable bill-get an indoor antenna-get your movies for free from the library (if you want frugal). It is the monthly charges that hit hard-not buying something like a TV that usually lasts literally forever nowadays.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I believe the best way to go is AppleTV if you have Apple products and/or Chromecast for everything else

Apple TV is a better user experience than a smart TV because it integrates seamlessly with iPhone/iPad/Mac etc. As in, you can play video/music from any app and the TV becomes the speakers and/or a display screen while you can continue to browse/use your phone. The iPhone becomes an enriched remote for the TV, or the TV becomes an extension of the iPhone/iPad/MacBook. As with everything Apple, those who haven't used it will not understand how smooth and integrated the devices are. With a smart TV you are using a TV remote or a 3rd party app on your phone that is not baked into the entire OS itself. I had my TV wired to PC for over a decade and since Apple TV and airplay from Mac there is no longer any reason to hard wire. It plays videos better plus much more. PC to TV is not as refined or integrated basically..

I assume the Chromecast is fairly similar functionality except it uses Chrome browser if I understand


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

m3s said:


> I believe the best way to go is AppleTV if you have Apple products and/or Chromecast for everything else
> 
> Apple TV is a better user experience than a smart TV because it integrates seamlessly with iPhone/iPad/Mac etc. As in, you can play video/music from any app and the TV becomes the speakers and/or a display screen while you can continue to browse/use your phone.


I finally got an iPad, other than some banking apps, and iMsg, I don't use it for much more. I like a full keyboard and I find those virtual keyboards a pain to use. ..have to use that rubber pen that comes with it to press
the keys. 



> The iPhone becomes an enriched remote for the TV, or the TV becomes an extension of the iPhone/iPad/MacBook. As with everything Apple, those who haven't used it will not understand how smooth and integrated the devices are.


I'm sure you can integrate them just like any device these days that has bluetooth capability, but it still takes time to learn how to use all this new stuff. 
Hard to teach an old dog new tricks. :biggrin:


> With a smart TV you are using a TV remote or a 3rd party app on your phone that is not baked into the entire OS itself. I had my TV wired to PC for over a decade and since Apple TV and airplay from Mac there is no longer any reason to hard wire. It plays videos better plus much more. PC to TV is not as refined or integrated basically..


I'm using my Roku unit to stream Netflix and Youtube. Just use a Wi-Fi router to make it cable less and it works great, unless there is a power outage, which usually requires a power up reset on all the internet hardware. 
I cut the cable cord about 3 years ago..got too expensive for basically the same cr*P they have.I use an OTA w flat antenna that is inside pointing out the window. Get enough channels to satisfy what TV watching I do these days, zzzzzzz..lots of commercials.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

cashinstinct said:


> Costco has a 55 inch 4k TV from Haier at $499 + taxes... that's frugal, I guess?


Very "fruga" :biggrin:l (...if you really need a 4K TV.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> I believe the best way to go is AppleTV if you have Apple products and/or Chromecast for everything else
> 
> Apple TV is a better user experience than a smart TV because it integrates seamlessly with iPhone/iPad/Mac etc. As in, you can play video/music from any app and the TV becomes the speakers and/or a display screen while you can continue to browse/use your phone. The iPhone becomes an enriched remote for the TV, or the TV becomes an extension of the iPhone/iPad/MacBook. As with everything Apple, those who haven't used it will not understand how smooth and integrated the devices are. With a smart TV you are using a TV remote or a 3rd party app on your phone that is not baked into the entire OS itself. I had my TV wired to PC for over a decade and since Apple TV and airplay from Mac there is no longer any reason to hard wire. It plays videos better plus much more. PC to TV is not as refined or integrated basically..
> 
> I assume the Chromecast is fairly similar functionality except it uses Chrome browser if I understand


Chromecast does integrate with chrome from screen mirroring, but mainly it is a way for second device to send links to content. So on a phone, you tell the chromecast to begin streamline a youtube video, or netflix show. The phone acts as a remote, with media controls. There are a bunch of apps that support it, including plex. I also have chromecast audio, which works well as a low-cost sonos replacement (you can link several of them together to play the same audio throughout a home).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> There are a bunch of apps that support it, including plex.


I assume the youtube app itself can stream to Chromecast? (seeing as Google owns youtube and chrome)

One of the most common ways I use Apple TV is to screen HD video from the youtube and vimeo apps. I basically turn airplay on and then browse/play directly from youtube or vimeo's own app. There are also airplay toggle right on the videos beside play etc. If I want to screen something from my own archives I can airplay from Mac.

Anyone with an iDevice will see any Apple TV on the same wifi. There is really no setup involved beyond joining wifi..


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^Yes. Youtube and vimeo, both. It is very similar, a 'cast' button in the app. There is a great app for streaming content from a PC, even without a server application (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.videostream.Mobile&hl=en).

For me, I prefer these Android solutions because usually they support iOS and Android. Apple solutions tend to only support Apple.


Here's a list of compatible apps:

https://www.google.com/intl/en_ca/chromecast/apps/?utm_source=chromecast.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> For me, I prefer these Android solutions because usually they support iOS and Android. Apple solutions tend to only support Apple.


That's my feeling, Chromecast is cheaper, and works with any device, Apple only works with Apple.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I've used both, the Apple stuff is slightly more seamless to use, but it's only on Apple. The chromecast does all the same things, except it's far cheaper and works for everyone. It's the same amount of setup. Anyone that connects to your wifi can cast to any chromecast on your network.

andrewf, thanks for the info about the audio chromecast, I didn't know you could play on multiple at the same time, I may have to pick up a couple of them.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

So would you guys rank them
1) Chromecast for streaming from Win7 PC on wifi
2) AppleTV for streaming from iPad et al on wifi?

Any other considerations?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and suggestions. It appears to me that the smart TV features are not something that I need and from what was said here, if I wanted them I could probably add a Chromecast or Roku key and get about 90% of them. The frugality of this question comes from the fact that in the 48 to 50 inch LED TVs, that I am looking at, there is a difference of around $150 to add the smart TV features. Non smart on sale are around $450 and smart tend to start in the $599 range. I am not convinced that the picture on a smart TV would actually be of higher quality and in any event, I am not the kind of guy that needs to see the colour of the pimple under the hockey players beard. If I can see the puck, I usually have a pretty good idea of how the game is going.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

kcowan said:


> So would you guys rank them
> 1) Chromecast for streaming from Win7 PC on wifi
> 2) AppleTV for streaming from iPad et al on wifi?
> 
> Any other considerations?


AppleTV if you're 100% Apple.
If you want Apple, Android, Windows, Chromecast supports all 3.

The only exception I think is if you own iTunes movies, they can't go over Chromecast, which is why I only buy movies in Google play.
The Apple Lock in is frustrating, and why I will be avoiding their products in the future.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> AppleTV if you're 100% Apple.
> If you want Apple, Android, Windows, Chromecast supports all 3.
> 
> The only exception I think is if you own iTunes movies, they can't go over Chromecast, which is why I only buy movies in Google play.
> The Apple Lock in is frustrating, and why I will be avoiding their products in the future.


So is chromecast as integrated for apple devices? When I use the youtube app on an iPhone/iPad will there be a chromecast button beside the airplay?

What I find makes this setup more seamless than say PC to TV is that I can browse apps on iPhone like normal while simoultaneously streaming something

I don't buy music or movies. I rent movies from time to time. It's very rare that I watch a movie more than once. Star Wars is the only exception I can think of


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought the Chromecast 2 at Walmart for $45. It will send anything that can be shown on the PC with some effort. So playing a movie on Kodi can be streamed to the Chromecast. All the sites that offer streaming seem to support it: HBO, NBC et al and a bunch I have never heard of.

We have one smart and one dumb TV in both our places. Using an iPhone rather than another remote seems to be an advantage.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, Chromecast is built into the apps like airplay.


----------



## darylshriver (Oct 19, 2016)

I like them, but it's a total drag when you have to move the cursor around the screen with the remote - it takes forever.


----------

